# 4.9 liter inline 6 (BIG 6)



## Dingo (Jan 14, 2000)

I was looking at buying a truck i was told it had a 8cyl but it really had a 6cyl. Its a nice truck and im still considering it. Its a 4.9 liter inline 6 (called the big 6) and they said it has equal pulling power to a 302 because its manual and you can gear down. Is any of this crap true? thanks for the help
Dingo


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

My friend just sold his FWD (made by international I believe) and think it had the same engine. It was a big snow truck and the engine had plenty of power. Also, he said they were simple and easy to work on.


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Dingo,

It's a 300 ci six. Ford offered it only in trucks/vans. I have an 83, that year it had MORE torque than 302, 302 had more hp. It has a lot of power down low. Great for pulling weight or plowing. It is NOT as quick as 302, if you want a race truck, buy the 302. For what I do the 300 is great...

Dave


----------



## Dingo (Jan 14, 2000)

So you think it would be a good truck to pull a lawn trailer full of equipment or a trailer full of mulch. Thanks for the help guys
Dingo


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Dingo,

I have pulled a 1 ton chevy on a car trailer. Probably close to 7K lbs. It was working hard to do it. I also use the truck to haul motorcycles to the track. Usually two in the back(1000lbs), plus small trailer. Handles this NO PROB. The six is one of the most reliable engines Ford made. It has NO timing chain, it's gear driven...

Dave


----------



## Jason (Dec 21, 1999)

The 300 is one of Ford's most durable motors. It builds great torque due to to it's long stroke. I had a 84 F-250 with a 4 speed and 300. It would easily pull two full anhydrous ammonia tanks which weighed approximately 20,000 lbs full. Besides anhydrous tanks, we'd pull a 30 ft Donahue trailer loaded with drills(used for seeding crops), self propelled swathers, also pull large 800 bushel grain dryer. You name it, it would pull it. Also had a 89 F150 with a 302 and a 4 speed. It wouldn't pull nearly what the 300 six would pull. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another 300 for a work truck. Plus that pickup had 160,000 miles on it when I sold it , motor was untouched and still ran strong, although rings or guides were starting to wear as it was using oil, but all in all a great motor.


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

I agree with the others, the 300 6 is a great engine. I've had a few and wouldn't hesitate to get another one and use if for pulling a trailer.

----------
<a href="http://www.townserver.com/elm/">[email protected]</a>


----------



## richard (May 10, 2000)

my first truck was that same truck and it served well and still landscapes today...it's better on gas than the 5.8 i have now!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I'd walk right past a 351,and 302 to buy a 300 inline 6.You scored with this truck-go buy it before someone else does.You wont win any races,but it is well suited to pulling a trailer.A few had wrist pin/piston slap,if not they'll run a long time,you will save money on fuel too.Also what year is it?EFI or carb?I love the EFI 300,bottomless torque from idle up.

----------
John D


----------



## 381 (Feb 1, 2000)

what year did these babies come out, it sounds like just what i'm looking for, what kind of gas mileage do they get


----------



## Chip (May 11, 2000)

I just bought a 1985 f150 with the 4.9l engine it has 120k miles on it and runs better than my 1989 5.0 f250. I also noticed because of the gear ratio that it has more power than my 5.0. The body is in good condtion and interior is good only need to add an FM sterio. I plan to use this as a back up for pulling my trailer and doing small landscape jobs. I plan to get it repainted back to its original color , midnight blue, anyone have any links to parts manufactureres incase I want to restore or possibly turn into a street rod. Thanks in advance really excited about this used truck that runs soo great.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

I have a 96 F150 with the 6 cyl. auto, only used to pull the mowing trailer, plenty of power, good on gas and dual tanks. Only thing i've done to it so far is brakes, great truck


----------



## bob (Dec 26, 1999)

I borrowed my friends 85' 6 cylinder with a manual trans. It was very impressive. It also had 145,000 miles on the thing. He keeps it around as a back-up truck.


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

I have a 81 ford,it has the 300 straight 6.We a going to junk the truck in a few monthes,not becouse the engine is toast,but becouse the body is shot.That engine is awsome!We ran it for 3 years,hauling aprox. 1 1/2 to 2 tons each week.That engine will never die!!!!!We treat the thing like crap and it just laughs in your face!!!!!!!We just picked up a 89 f-150 with a fuel ingected 302.I hope the engine will work out all right.When I can get the funds,I would like a fuel injected 300,that would be great!I think the 300 is one of the best designed and built engines detroit ever spit out!And as far a how long the 300 has been around......I know a guy with a 50's ford truck with one in it.So it has been around for quite awhile!


----------



## Marquis Lawn (Jun 13, 2000)

I've got everyone beat on this one. One of our trucks has a Ford 'big 6' in it with--get this-- 320,000 miles. We use this one everyday still. It is a great engine to say the least. Plenty of power for pulling 12' trailers and decent gas mileage (around 15). Change the oil every 3000, and it should run forever. It is a '92 w/ a 5 speed by the way. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Skookum (Sep 8, 2000)

My first new truck was a F150 with a 300 inline with a three on the tree. Should have never traded it in. Great gas mileage, never used oil, and plenty of low end power. Wish I still had it.

I use to work for a bread company when I was in college loading trucks at night. The trucks were all early 60's models. All had Ford 300 inline 6's. Use to pull the charts in amazement that several had over 3,000,000 miles and had only been rebuilt a have dozen times or so. Mechanic once told me it was under $100 to rebuild one. I have seen rebuild kits today for about $134.00. Very economical motor.


----------



## MATTHEW (May 30, 2001)

Can't agree more. Mine runs great. The jeep cherokee has an engine with the same design. 4.0 litre. I bought one because I love the power. The initial get up and go is awesome, but at 90 mph you can tell its about wound out.


----------



## Toecutter (Sep 23, 2001)

*4.9 one of the best Ford ever made...*

Ya it's a shame they stopped making these engines...I've heard of 'em going 400,000 miles before a rebuild.....

I've had two so far and I love 'em...my dad has a 96 F150 he uses to pull a travel trailer with....he said he had no problems out west in the mountains pulling it....

I'd take a 300 over a 302 any day....I think I'd take any engine over a 302 though...

Later
Phil


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2001)

i just got a 79 250 with a 300 in it last winter from a friend the truck pulls like theres no tomorrow so far ive had 2 tons of 3/4 limestone on it and it drives better with a load than with out im considering rebuilding the motor because it does smoke a little


----------



## T444E (Oct 13, 2001)

Just to let you guys know the 300 six is used in a lot of our equipment . My full time job is a cargo agent with an airline the 300 six is used in our baggage tugs, belt loaders and bobtails(pickup with the bed shortened) some of these pices of equipment have 1000's and 1000's of hours on them and one bobtail that I know of went 225,000 miles on the original motor. this equipment that uses the 300 six works hard pulling heavy loads 24/7 every day


----------



## 81pickup (Jan 15, 2002)

Why did ford ever stop making the 300? It was a great engine and is better than the new triton engines which in my opinion aren't any better than the engines they replaced. My dad has a '99 f150 4x4 off road extended cab. He traded his '95 f15o with th 300 and a four speed. It was a way better truck and it performed a hell of a lot better. He realises now what a mistake that was. the new truck is crap!! Nothing but problems


----------

